# anyone from New Jersey



## luckyLandscapin (Nov 25, 2005)

Im new to snowplowing I have 2 brand new snowblowers a brand new quad with plow a F350 Dually dump but no 4x4 with plow but havent tried to plow yet and Iam about to purchase a bobcat for landscaping purposes and snow
I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice and If anyone needed help or needed work I have tons of friends and people with condominums and huge parking lots that always tell me that when Im ready they will come to me Ive never plowed or done anything bigger than a driveway and I am also wondering about rates and insurance rates please help


----------



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

What Part Of Jersey Are You From , And Are You Willing To Travel .


----------



## NJConstruction (Aug 18, 2005)

If you're near the South Jersey area, let me know. I could use a couple more accounts and you could work with me for the winter if you're interested. Thanks. Mike (856-912-3145)


----------



## luckyLandscapin (Nov 25, 2005)

im in central jersey and willing to travel but how far?


----------



## luckyLandscapin (Nov 25, 2005)

how far south?


----------



## NJConstruction (Aug 18, 2005)

I work mainly in Burlington County area, but service southern areas of Ocean. Let me know if you have any leads on some accounts we could service inbetween our areas, perhaps something large enough where we could run a couple trucks full time. Anyhow, let me know what you think.


----------



## njgreenkeeper (Apr 14, 2005)

luky im in middlesex county ans looking for lots to plow maybe we can work togather on something.


----------



## luckyLandscapin (Nov 25, 2005)

im in edison where r u ?


----------



## njgreenkeeper (Apr 14, 2005)

east brunswick


----------

